# اريد دراسة جدوى لمشروع ورشة cnc



## foush_111 (28 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع من الاخوة المسئولين
انا من محافظة بورسعيد واريد ان اقوم بمشروع ورشة للحفر بماكينة cnc واريد دراسة جدوى للمشروع ونصيحتكم وشكراً ​


----------



## فتحي الشيخ (1 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا للجميع ممكن طلب منكم اذا في حدا بقدر يساعدني ولو شي بسيط وبكون ممنون الكم 
بدي اعمل مشروع cnc وهي تقوم بقص السيراميك على الليزر والحفر عليها ياريت اذا في حدا ممكن يساعدني وانا بحاجة لهشي بسرعة فياريت حد يساعدني وممكن تراسلوني على الايميل 
***********************
والجوال : 
و ************************
فياريت حد يساعدني وانشالله مابقصر فيه وانا بخدمه من عيوني شكرا الكم

ممنوع وضع الروابط الخاصة على المشاركات العامه نرجوا التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (5 أبريل 2011)

شاركونا علي الفيس بوك Cnc machines sakkary


----------



## foush_111 (5 أبريل 2011)

ولو ماكينة cnc للخشب سعرها ايه


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (5 أبريل 2011)

على فكرة ممكن تصنيع محلى كمان شاهد الفيديو على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfMBbIPXehE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKnwGP94eKM&NR=1


----------



## foush_111 (6 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على تعاونك وياريت نتواصل سوياً


----------



## foush_111 (11 أبريل 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> ممكن نتواصل على الاميل على الياهو mohmed.alex2009


 ان حاولت اكتبلك لكن انت مرضيت هل في مشكلة


----------

